# Where to find?



## JimRoy (Apr 22, 2018)

I restore approx 10-12 prewar bicycles a year and a few weeks ago I started my first 1943 Huffman G519 restoration.  I have quickly learned that the wheels are darn hard to find.  I have everything else except for a correct Persons seat and a bag.  The frame is currently at my frame builders getting some repairs.  JimRoy


----------



## GPWPAT (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes, these are very hard to find. The only solution I have found is to build a set. You can find NOS military wheel. They are pricey. Expect between 2 to 300 for the pair. Get 10G spokes. Find some civilian hub and lace them up. Then keep looking for original military hubs. Last pair I saw sold for $900. I will have $500 into just a set of wheels once they are laced up. This using civilian prewar marrow hub drilled out for 10G spokes, and a Bendix heavy duty hub from a cycle truck or wizzer.


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 23, 2018)

@johan willaert


----------



## JimRoy (Apr 23, 2018)

GPWPAT said:


> Yes, these are very hard to find. The only solution I have found is to build a set. You can find NOS military wheel. They are pricey. Expect between 2 to 300 for the pair. Get 10G spokes. Find some civilian hub and lace them up. Then keep looking for original military hubs. Last pair I saw sold for $900. I will have $500 into just a set of wheels once they are laced up. This using civilian prewar marrow hub drilled out for 10G spokes, and a Bendix heavy duty hub from a cycle truck or wizzer.




Thanks.  I should have listened to Mrs. JimRoy and kept walking when i saw the old military bike frame for $125 .  I will have well over a grand in the restoration .


----------



## Whitey1736 (Apr 23, 2018)

How could you not buy it for that? I’d love to find a frame especially for that price.  



JimRoy said:


> Thanks.  I should have listened to Mrs. JimRoy and kept walking when i saw the old military bike frame for $125 .  I will have well over a grand in the restoration .[/QUO
> 
> 
> JimRoy said:
> ...


----------



## JimRoy (Apr 23, 2018)

Whitey1736 said:


> How could you not buy it for that? I’d love to find a frame especially for that price.



I couldn't walk by.


----------



## johan willaert (Apr 24, 2018)

JimRoy said:


> I will have well over a grand in the restoration .




A nicely restored 1943 G519 Huffman is easily worth 2 to 3K... So you're still good...

Have sent you a message regarding the rims...


----------



## Coslett (Apr 24, 2018)

JimRoy -

I do have a correct Eclipse 'M' 36-10 rear hub, 36-10 front hub, and proper rims. I also have the seat frame and possibly the seat pan.


----------



## JimRoy (May 16, 2018)

I should be done with my G519 tribute build in a couple of weeks. I completed the wheels today. The front wheel was easy to lace and true.  Lacing the rear wheel Morrow hub was a beast. They are so nice I can't stop looking at them. I will mount the tires this weekend and post pictures.  JimRoy


----------



## JimRoy (May 20, 2018)

Wheels are done and drap


----------



## GPWPAT (May 20, 2018)

Looks great. What front hub did you wind up going with? Where did you get your spokes?


----------



## JimRoy (Jul 16, 2018)

After a few months of being buried on several other bikes, I’m back on the Military project. I should have final pictures in a couple of weeks. I’m planning to sell it as soon as I get it completed. Before I get too attached.


----------



## johan willaert (Jul 17, 2018)

Is it a straight tube frame? Is it dated 1943... Could you share the frame number?
If so it would have had a later fork with separate truss rod support plate instead of the integral supports. 

A detail of course only important if you want it to resemble factory issue...


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Jul 17, 2018)

Before you start priming the frame and forks, how about posting photo's of the frame serial number and year stampings.  Can you also post a photo of the fork date code stamped on the rear of the fork horizontal plate.  All of these stampings should be easy to read without the paint.  Also, Johan is correct about the front forks.  The only WWII Huffman's, that I am aware of, to use the style you have were the very early 1942 ( Approx., Jan. - Feb.) with the curved lower frame tube.

Regards,
Bill


----------



## JimRoy (Jul 17, 2018)

I bought the Huffman frame off Facebook for $125 shipped. I didn’t realize is was a military frame until I flipped it over an saw the 1943 date.  I started with just a frame so I’m calling it a tribute bike.  I bought the fork from a Caber. The’re not a dime a dozen and it was the only one I could find at the time.  I  scrounged together all the other parts and I built the wheels myself.  Hopefully it will look all right when I get it done. Thanks for asking  and I will post the serial numbers. I like the challenge of working on old bikes.  When one is completed I start on the next. I’m a lousy salesman so they usually collect dust.  Let me know if you know someone who wants to buy a  nice military bike.  Like I said, it should turn out nice.     JimRoy


----------



## JimRoy (Jul 17, 2018)




----------



## JimRoy (Jul 17, 2018)

johan willaert said:


> Is it a straight tube frame? Is it dated 1943... Could you share the frame number?
> If so it would have had a later fork with separate truss rod support plate instead of the integral supports.
> A detail of course only important if you want it to resemble factory issue...




Yes. It’s a straight tube and it’s dated 1943. Thanks.


----------



## johan willaert (Jul 18, 2018)

Thanks for posting the number...

That's the lowest H numbered bike I have ever seen... Also the '3' used is different frome the one usually used on H stamped frames...

Anyway, good luck with the build and sale!


----------



## JimRoy (Jul 19, 2018)

I should be done with the G519 in a week or so.  I’m painting it now.


----------



## johan willaert (Jul 20, 2018)

I have spent the last few days looking at just about every picture of Huffman frames and their markings I have on file and based on what I've seen and compared to this frame I must admit that more and more I'm convinced this particular frame is not a correct 1943 Huffman Military frame.

From my files I would suspect a 6 digit number with any H marked frame. The font of the numbers, especially the 3 has not been used on any other Huffman frame of which I have pictures.
Also the welding is unlike any other straight tube Huffy frame from the same period.
I believe this is a civilian frame with altered or added numbers and date.

Let it be clear the above is just my opinion and I would love to hear/read what others think. 
I will gladly stand corrected if someone thinks this is a genuine frame based on info or other similar frames!!!

All this being said it will still be a great WW2 Army tribute bike, but IMO it will not be a correct WW2 issue model...

As said, my 02cts... Looking forward to other opinions...


----------



## JimRoy (Jul 20, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback. I’m glad I only paid $125 for it shipped on Facebook. For me it’s a tribute build for all those who have fought and died for our freedom.  I currently have five projects in the works.  And if you follow me, this is the normal. 

1939 original MW Hawthorn
1938 original Western Flyer
1948 Schwinn Straight bar
1943 G519 Tribute
1960 Rat bike with nice components.

The date is stamped 1943 and the welds have been reinforced.  Someone went to a lot of trouble with the frame.  When completed it will be for sale. Perhaps I will make a few hundred dollars to break even. Thanks, JimRoy


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Jul 21, 2018)

johan willaert said:


> I have spent the last few days looking at just about every picture of Huffman frames and their markings I have on file and based on what I've seen and compared to this frame I must admit that more and more I'm convinced this particular frame is not a correct 1943 Huffman Military frame.
> 
> From my files I would suspect a 6 digit number with any H marked frame. The font of the numbers, especially the 3 has not been used on any other Huffman frame of which I have pictures.
> Also the welding is unlike any other straight tube Huffy frame from the same period.
> ...





I see what you are saying Johan.  Also, when I visually compare some of the welds to the ones on my 1943 Huffman the welds on this frame look a bit too thick or overdone as opposed to the slightly less pronounced welds on my frame.  Also, I noticed that in regards to the stampings that it appears the solitary 3 stamp between the serial number and the year may be an over stamp?  It looks like an 8 possibly was originally stamped in that location. Finally, if you look at the top of the frames down tube for the seat and the measured distance between the seat tube tightening bolt hole and the spot where the two rear frame tubes meet the down tube.  The space between these two locations should only be about 1/4'' on a 1943 Huffman. ( It is about 1/2'' on the early 1942 Huffman's) It appears in the picture here to be more then 1/4'', but it is hard to tell by just looking at a picture.  Based upon what you have posted from your research and what I have noticed I would say that somewhere along the line the frame could have been modified to look like a 1943.  If nothing else, it would be questionable enough that I would not purchase it as a 100% true 1943 Huffman frame.


----------



## JimRoy (Jul 22, 2018)

You gotta love social media. You’re asked to post a few pictures of your build and it is dissected apart. It will be a nice tribute build for those who are fighting and who have died defending our freedom.  It discourages me to post any of my other work. JimRoy


----------



## HUFFMANBILL (Jul 22, 2018)

Every individual that posts a photo and/or comment on this forum takes the chance that one or the other may be challenged and/or praised. This writer included.  If a member posts pictures of a spectacular original or restoration or provides new information for the enthusiast, then it enhances the knowledge of all collectors in this field.  If a photo/comment seemingly leaves questions or possibly errors then and obligation exist to make this known to the membership.  This should not be done to belittle some one's hard work and efforts, but as a positive learning experience to all.  The information posted by Johan ( if I may speak for him) and myself was not meant to insult or degrade your restoration in anyway.  It was as Johan wrote, an opinion based on what we have seen and uncovered through years of collecting.  Your hard work will, I am certain produce a fine tribute bike to those that rode them and fought for our freedom during WWII. Whether your tribute bike frame is original or not will not change what the final result was meant to be for our American heroes, and for that you should be commended! Please do post pictures of the final results.  I am certain as a tribute bike it will be well received!

Regards,
Bill


----------



## Jon Olson (Jul 27, 2018)

I was trying to build a 1939 Columbia into a WWII “Tribute bicycle” with original military rims from the old Fort Ord motor pool. But now it seems it may be a waste for these rims. Any ideas out there?


----------

